
Financial Lifestyle Startup - ginkoutest
I have an idea for a startup and would love some feedback!<p>I plan to start a company that focuses on these four ideals:
1. Reducing&#x2F;Managing Debt<p>2. Increasing Savings (at least the 10% of income recommended by experts)<p>3. Income Growth<p>4. Investing<p>At a very small fee (think, $10&#x2F;month or so), the service my company provides allows you, as the customer, to essentially outsource having to tackle the above four necessities to achieve financial freedom.<p>Of course everyone&#x27;s situation is different. We would do a routine financial health checkup for every new client, devise a strategy tailor-made for you, and then seek to optimize as many (if not all) of the above ideals for you with very little effort on your part.<p>What&#x27;re your thoughts on this idea? For you personally, what service in particular do you feel would be of great benefit to your financial health, whether planning for a short term goal, long term retirement, not having to deal with the headache of financial matters (which is a leading cause of divorce and other societal issues), etc.?<p>I am open to any and all suggestions or criticisms.
======
Sevii
How is this different from a financial advisor?

How are you going to make money at that price point with the level of service
you outline here?

~~~
ecesena
I’d add: what’s your target market? It reads a bit “everyone”, which I don’t
thinks it’s a great idea.

~~~
ginkoutest
The target market would be those from ages 18-35.

------
raztogt21
Seems a great idea. If you manage to do a US version and an international
version would be great.

~~~
ginkoutest
Thanks for that tip! If we were to roll out both a US version and an
international version early, is there anything in particular you would want to
see different between the two?

Of course the US market has way more average citizen debt than a lot of other
places, so the two markets would undoubtedly have to be approached from
different angles.

------
jags-v
Sounds good. Build it for 10 Users . All the best

~~~
ginkoutest
Thanks for the feedback!

For you personally, is there anything that would make this service more
compelling? That is, is there anything you feel is missing?

